# Looking for 50-70 mile ride recommendations in the Irvine/Newport Beach area



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello SoCal riders. I'm staying at the Fairmont Newport Beach right now and I've got my bike with me. This is actually my third year in a row on business here with my bike along for the ride. Most years I've been too busy to get out for more than 75 minutes or so per day so I've been limited to how far from the hotel I could go. 

However, my schedule is going to open up a bit this weekend and I can get out Sunday morning for a longer ride. I live in Utah so I ain't scared of some climbing but overall I'm just looking for a mostly scenic ride with good shoulders, lower traffic, etc. I'm going to hit some harder intervals Friday/Saturday so Sunday will be more of an endurance moderate pace ride for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Ride down the coast (through Camp Pendleton, bring a photo ID) to North County San Diego (Carlsbad or Solana Beach) and take the train back up to where you started.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

chudak said:


> Ride down the coast (through Camp Pendleton, bring a photo ID) to North County San Diego (Carlsbad or Solana Beach) and take the train back up to where you started.


^^ pretty good tip. Or ride to San Clemente, grab a snack/coffee/etc and ride back.

the only issue with taking a train on the return, is that it doesn't get you too close to where you started. Unless you don't mind riding back to the hotel from the Irvine train station (approx 5 miles). I would just keep heading south, past San Clemente for more miles, until you hit the mileage you're looking for (halfway point) then turn around and head back. Along PCH, Newport Beach, Laguna Beach and San Clemente get pretty congested. Make sure to take a lane and assert your place 

Enjoy~


----------



## socaltrailrider (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's a loop I put together really quick. 75 miles and some of my favorite routes, except that I like the ride south of Dana Point to Pendleton as well. If you want to shorten it some, I'd go south to Laguna Canyon and make a right onto El Toro and follow that until it hits Santiago Canyon and loop that around to Jamboree. El Toro isn't much fun, but Santiago Canyon is a good ride. Hit me up if you have any questions.

https://www.strava.com/routes/1411348


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm going to take one of those suggestions and go with it on Sunday. I'll report back next week and let you know how it went.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Just got back - great ride! I did the shorter loop suggested by socaltrailrider and it ended up being 59.75 miles so the mileage was just what I was looking for. I varied it slightly by turning right off of El Toro on Moulton, the left on Laguna Hills and Paseo de Valencia which brought me to some bike paths that I took most of the up to Santiago Canyon. I did this because on Googlemaps it didn't look like El Toro had a bike lane after Moulton. 

Again, thanks guys.


----------

